# Wie weiss ich ob ich 1080p Blu-ray an PC gucke?



## Vasili8181 (23. August 2009)

Guten Tag
ich habe mir das blu-ray laufwerk dh-401S gekauft und die software
WinDVD 9 Plus Blu-ray(updates).Dazu einen LG W2453TQ 1920 x 1080 mit DVI an einer GTX285 AMP.Die CPU ist ein E8600 @ 4,44 GHz und 2x2048Gig RAM.
Im NVIDIA treiber habe ich keine skalierung an. 1920 x 1080.
HDCP ist o.k.

Nun die Frage wie kann ich feststellen ob ich FULL HD 1080 gucke und nicht 720?

Danke für eure Zeit. DANKE


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2009)

Wenn es bei WinDVD im Fentermodus eine Zoomfunktion gibt musst du die nur mal auf 1:1, "Original" oder 100% setzen. Wenn das Fenster dann den ganzen Bildschirm füllt sind es wohl 1080*x.


----------



## rebel4life (23. August 2009)

In der Regel kann man es aber auch einfach am Bild erkennen.


----------



## Vasili8181 (23. August 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten
jetzt habe ich nur keine Blu-ray hier (peinlich)
DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## Bucklew (23. August 2009)

normalerweise gibt es im kontextmenu (einfach mal rechtsklick auf des bluray-bild, wenn es läuft) ein option "information" o.ä. dann wird oben die Bitrate, Codec, Auflösung etc. angegeben. Da sollte dann halt 1920xirgendwas stehen und ne Bitrate irgendwo im Bereich >10MBit/s.


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. August 2009)

In WinDVD Plus Blu-Ray unter 
Einrichtung/Audio-Video setup/Erweiterte Videosteuerung

kann ich Beschleunigte Hardwareentschlüsselung verwenden-NVIDIA PureVideo HD

nicht anklicken, das ist grau hinterlegt.
WARUM?
WAS muss ich machen?
Danke für eure Hilfe 

PS ich konnte das schonmal


----------



## Battlejoe (25. August 2009)

wie schauts mit den Treibern aus?


----------



## Vasili8181 (25. August 2009)

unverändert.
Garfik nvidia 190.38
sound creative Xfi 6.0.1.1373
P45 intel aktuellen keine beta.


----------



## Vasili8181 (28. August 2009)

Hat man beim abspielen von full hd filmen oben und unten einen schwarzen balken?


----------



## rebel4life (28. August 2009)

Kommt auf den Film und den Monitor an.


----------



## Vasili8181 (28. August 2009)

Der Film war der tag an dem die erde still stand(blu-ray)
Der Monitor ist ein LG W2453TQ 1920 x 1080


----------



## Bucklew (29. August 2009)

Klar hat man da nen schwarzen Balken, Kinofilme sind in einem noch breiteren Format als 16:9 gedreht.


----------



## Vasili8181 (29. August 2009)

Danke


----------



## Vasili8181 (7. Januar 2010)

Noch ne Frage ich habe das blu-ray Laufwerk LiteOn DH-401S mit der Firmware SP53 und wollte die Neue Firmware CP56 installieren aber dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

No matched drive detected !
This utility is only for ATAPI BD O DH401S drive.

Detected drives:
1-1-0-0 E:ATAPI BD O DH401S  2P53

ich habe ein ASUS p5Q Pro
da habe ich schon einen anderen SATA port genommen
und im abgesicherten modus.
Immer wieder kommt dieser Fehler


----------



## illumi0 (14. Januar 2010)

Habe Haargenau das selbe problem.

Da ich einige blu-rays nicht aulesen kann bzw. das laufwerk sie nicht erkennt dachte ich an ein firmware update.

mit nero info tool hatte habe ich die aktuelle firmware version meines laufwerks ausgelesen diese heißt "2p53", die neue firmware heißt "2p56N". 

Mehr hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden.

Denke aber a stimmt was mit der Firmware Bezeichnung was nicht...

habe soeben aus einem englischen forum rausgelesen

"Changing to a different SATA controller did the trick!!!

I have flashed to CP54 and the movies now play".  


mfg


----------



## Vasili8181 (19. Januar 2010)

Es gibt ein (Flash tool for liteon-made drives) da muss man die Firmware(CP56N) reinpacken und los gehts.
ABER dieses tool verlagt eine .bin Datei und die Firmware die ich habe ist eine .exe
PS: ich bin noch nicht weiter

Habe auch mal den AHCI modus aktiviert ob es am SATA controller liegt aber auch das hat nicht geholfen.

Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter.HILFE


----------



## Vasili8181 (20. Januar 2010)

Jetzt sagte man mir die Firmware kann man unter Vista Und Windows 7 nicht entpacken und installieren ich probiere das am WE mal.
Rechte Maustaste und als Administrator ausführen ging auch nicht.


----------



## illumi0 (21. Januar 2010)

hast du jetzt eine firmware image mit der endung .bin gefunden wenn ja wo?

mfg


----------



## Vasili8181 (23. Januar 2010)

Das dein PC die Filme nicht liest liegt vielleicht auch an der verwendeten Software. Cyberlink Power DVD 9 ist ja die Software mit der das Laufwerk ausgeliefert wird.
Da lief der Film (Der Tag an dem die Erde Still stand) auch nicht.Jetzt verwende ich Corel Win DVD 9 +blu-ray.Software update musste ich aber auch noch durchfähren.


Firmware update
ich werde morgen das unter Windows XP 32bit probieren dafür baue ich es in einem anderem PC ein. wenn ich es geschaft habe sage ich dir bescheid.
Drück die Daumen.Sonst wandert das Laufwerk aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Januar 2010)

Was willst du jetzt genau...? Die Firmware Updaten? Ich hab nämlich den Überblick hier verloren...
EDIT: Nimm doch das hier: http://www.liteonit.com/DOWNLOADS/ODD/DH-4O1S/firmware/CP56N.exe


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Januar 2010)

Firmware update anke deinen Link habe ich schon probiet deshalb ja die vielen Fragen ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe das Laufwerk an den Windows XP PC angeschlossen und wieder diese mist Error Meldung.

Über das Flashtool sagt sie mir das die Datei kompremiert ist.
Ja nee is klar. Ist auch wieder keine *.bin Datei
Man wo finde ich die bzw. wie erstelle ich sie
wie entpacke ich diese CP56.exe


----------

